# Sub needed Zionsville Indiana area



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

We have a property located at the I-65 & SR334 ( Zionville exit 130) The job is for plowing the lot only, no sidewalks.

email interest to [email protected]
include equipment / work history / pay requirement


----------

